# Go755 Spindle "?"



## negatronix (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I've been trying to dial my GO755 in a bit, and have noticed my spindle wobbles .0025. I've pulled the quill and checked the spanner nut, which was completely fine/tight. The spindle rotates smoothly, and there is no slop in either the spindle nor the quill.

My question is.. how untrue are the Grizzly spindles typically? Does .0025 seem excessive? 

I must add... When I say wobble, I mean visually appears to wobble due to being untrue while the machine is running. The untrueness is measured evenly with an indicator both inside the taper, and on the outside of the spindle.

Thanks ahead of time for any help!

-Kory

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 24, 2016)

Sounds like a bad spindle.  Should be .0005" maximum runout.  Is it still in warranty?  If so, call Grizzly.  Has it been crashed hard?  In any case, the spindle can be re-ground.  ShadonHKW on YouTube just posted a good video on how to fix it on the machine a couple weeks ago.


----------



## negatronix (Feb 24, 2016)

-Bob- That's what I thought, .0005. The whole head was replaced with a new one last summer. Grizzly told me that they would give me a full year on the new head, but now are not wanting to honor what they said. 

What/how does one remove the spindle from the quill? 

I'll check out the vid when I can, thanks for sharing the link.

-Kory


Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## jbolt (Feb 24, 2016)

First with the quill in the machine and locked down do you get any play in the spindle? If so the the bearing pre-load may be off. If not then check the spindle run out.

With the quill locked in the head use a test dial indicator to check the run out on the inside of the R8 taper and the outside of the spindle nose. If the outside is running true and the taper is not then the spindle is at issue. 

To remove the spindle, remove the quill, remove the nut & lock washer and use a press to push the spindle out.  

Jay


----------

